#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details

## amos.0119

The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.









  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Gandhinagar Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

